
Covid-19 Chart, compare how its spreading in different countries - sainathrapaka
https://covidchart.github.io/
======
sainathrapaka
There wasn't really a webpage that allowed people to compare and see how the
corona virus is spreading in different countries on a daily basis (daily
cumulative data), this helps in identifying which countries are trying hard to
make the curve flat. So we went ahead and built this one.

